# How To Open A Sack Of Grain



## Bribie G (17/11/11)

All ye with agricultural experience will know this like the backs of your hands. 

I just opened my latest ( a sack of Wey Vienna) and thought I'd share it with new chums. NO need to hack and rip into the top of the sack with a pair of scissors or a box cutter, mangling it beyond repair. 

Example (works with all sacks) - the Wey sack. 

Sit with the plain back (as opposed to the printed side) of the sack facing you. You will see there is a red thread and a white thread in the stitching. 

Go to the right hand side and cleanly slice off the end of the stitching "bundle" of threads to give you some nice clean ends to work with 

Grasp the end of the red thread.

Go to the first loop of the white thread and pull towards you. The whole sequence will easily zip apart leaving a clean open sack.


----------



## Dazza88 (17/11/11)

nothing like a clean sack . . .

unfortunately i hacked mine open last night, well just the red thread piece by piece.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (17/11/11)

I'll give that a burst. This drives me insane when I watch somebody else so it with ease and I struggle and try and cut myself with a stanley knife.


----------



## Clutch (17/11/11)




----------



## pyrosx (17/11/11)

Clutch said:


>




I am NOT opening that link.


----------



## sirhendo (17/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> All ye with agricultural experience will know this like the backs of your hands.
> 
> I just opened my latest ( a sack of Wey Vienna) and thought I'd share it with new chums. NO need to hack and rip into the top of the sack with a pair of scissors or a box cutter, mangling it beyond repair.
> 
> ...



Indeed I love opening the Weyermann bags...they're so easy!....official instructions from the source here (on the right hand side):

http://www.weyermann.de/eng/produkte_neu.a...7&sprache=2

Fawcett's bags are a little different as they seem to be a single string stitch.

Barrett Burston bags = inconsistent.

Cheers!

Hendo


----------



## PhilipB (17/11/11)

Clutch said:


>




The tearing method. Gets messy though. You tend to spill the seed in places you shouldn't.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/11)

Someome told me this trick literally 30 seconds after I knifed open a sack of Simpsons MO on the weekend. Bastard


----------



## Nick JD (17/11/11)

Heh heh! Just last week I got another 10kg sack of millet (for a couple of fat galahs who own me) and thought, "RIGHT! I'm going to learn how to open one of these freakin things properly!"

My malt sacks are frayed plastic crap because I take the boxcutter to them like a terrorist.


----------



## loikar (17/11/11)

PhilipB said:


> The tearing method. Gets messy though. You tend to spill the seed in places you shouldn't.



I got nothing....


----------



## bum (17/11/11)

Doesn't stop you ordinarily.


----------



## Spork (17/11/11)

Thanks Bribie. I knew there must be an easier way than what I was doing. 
Wish I'd known this a month ago.
Only about 85 kg's to go before I stop getting little bits of thread in my grain...


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/11)

for the non weyermann sacks

have the side with the double stitches facing you (one side has two loops, the other has one)

slice through the first two stitches on the left hand side (or right side) of the double stitch.

spin around to the other side with the single stitch and pull towards the left hand side(or right hand side if you snipped the right).

Easy as pie. B)


----------



## np1962 (17/11/11)

Fourstar said:


> for the non weyermann sacks
> 
> have the side with the double stitches facing you (one side has two loops, the other has one)
> 
> ...


This is the way to do it, although I always have the double stitching away from me and start from the right.
With Weyerman bags this is always the printed side, German pedantics I suppose  , where other brands can vary.
most important you cut the second stitch, cut the first one only and it gets stuck and you get frustrated and out comes the box cutter.  
Opening 8-12 sacks to do a 1000L batch and just knowing this makes the whole day much more pleasant.


----------



## pk.sax (17/11/11)

next thread - how to unwrinkle your glad wrap.


----------



## QldKev (17/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> next thread - how to unwrinkle your glad wrap.



subscribed!


----------



## Tony (17/11/11)

I have been ordering 5kg bags of specialty grain...... and there is no string on the plastic bags.

Id love to use them but cant...... for the life of me......... work out how to open them


----------



## edschache (17/11/11)

FYI same trick works with potato sacks and chook food. dare I say if it comes in a sack there's a good chance this will work (either 1 or 2 strings).


----------



## Rowy (17/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> All ye with agricultural experience will know this like the backs of your hands.
> 
> I just opened my latest ( a sack of Wey Vienna) and thought I'd share it with new chums. NO need to hack and rip into the top of the sack with a pair of scissors or a box cutter, mangling it beyond repair.
> 
> ...



Bribie your pearls of wisdom are as educative as they are looked forward to by us new blokes! :beer:


----------



## big78sam (17/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> All ye with agricultural experience will know this like the backs of your hands.
> 
> I just opened my latest ( a sack of Wey Vienna) and thought I'd share it with new chums. NO need to hack and rip into the top of the sack with a pair of scissors or a box cutter, mangling it beyond repair.
> 
> ...




Bribie,

You really have no idea. You need to get some copper braiding from Bunnings, a drill and welder. Drill a hole at the top of the bag and weld the copper braiding to the hole in the bag. That way it pours easily.


----------



## Tony (17/11/11)

big78sam said:


> Bribie,
> 
> You really have no idea. You need to get some copper braiding from Bunnings, a drill and welder. Drill a hole at the top of the bag and weld the copper braiding to the hole in the bag. That way it pours easily.




hehe

In all seriousness though....... good thinking BG...... its something i have worked out after much swearing, but many struggle with and end up slashing the bag.

nice work!


----------



## Pollux (17/11/11)

I know this trick well, growing up on a farm with chook feed, horse feed, cow feed, dog feed, plus what ever crops were in that year....


I actually knew an old bloke (unfortunately no longer with us) who didn't even need a knife to get it started...He'd just lick his fingers, fiddle with the end of the stitching for a second and suddenly he'd be pulling it undone.....We never worked out his technique and he refused to show anyone...


----------



## booargy (17/11/11)

> He'd just lick his fingers, fiddle with the end of the stitching for a second and suddenly he'd be pulling it undone


had never though of that licking your fingers makes it easier to grip the thread to pull it out.
if you look at how the stitch starts the end is tucked through a loop. pull the end out and it will undo. if it is not pulled out correctly it will just bind up then you will have to cut it


----------



## Pollux (17/11/11)

I never once saw him use a knife...........That sad, he was 75 odd when I first met him and had never travelled more than 100kms from his birthplace......


----------



## peaky (17/11/11)

Pollux said:


> I know this trick well, growing up on a farm with chook feed, horse feed, cow feed, dog feed, plus what ever crops were in that year....
> 
> 
> I actually knew an old bloke (unfortunately no longer with us) who didn't even need a knife to get it started...He'd just lick his fingers, fiddle with the end of the stitching for a second and suddenly he'd be pulling it undone.....We never worked out his technique and he refused to show anyone...



I've also seen this before. Kicking myself for not asking how it's done. So normally I buy a bag of grain and try opening it this way until I'm red in the face and really angry before storming off to the shed to get a knife and then proceed to butcher it open....


----------

